# Tokio Hotel + Aloha From Hell - MTV Greece party.



## ThornleyGroves (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey so once again i blagged my way into an event as a photographer! and this time it was Tokio Hotel performing at MTV Greece's 1st anniversary of airing, it was at the Olympic Stadium in athens! here are some pics! C&C Please!

PS. Yes the lead singer of Tokio Hotel is a MAN! ahha

1.


 



1) # Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/600 second ===> 1/60 second ===> 0.01667 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 45/10 ===> &#402;/4.5


2.


 



2)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/600 second ===> 1/60 second ===> 0.01667 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 53/10 ===> &#402;/5.3


3.


 



3)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/300 second ===> 1/30 second ===> 0.03333 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 50/10 ===> &#402;/5


4.


 



4)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/600 second ===> 1/60 second ===> 0.01667 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 56/10 ===> &#402;/5.6

5. (Aloha From Hell)


 



5)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/500 second ===> 1/50 second ===> 0.02 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 56/10 ===> &#402;/5.6


6. (Aloha From Hell)


 



6)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/500 second ===> 1/50 second ===> 0.02 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 50/10 ===> &#402;/5


----------



## Nihilation (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool shots- exif info on those?


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks! i took these all on manual settings, how do i get the exifs for you?


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 12, 2009)

1) # Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/600 second ===> 1/60 second ===> 0.01667 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 45/10 ===> &#402;/4.5

2)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/600 second ===> 1/60 second ===> 0.01667 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 53/10 ===> &#402;/5.3

3)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/300 second ===> 1/30 second ===> 0.03333 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 50/10 ===> &#402;/5

4)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/600 second ===> 1/60 second ===> 0.01667 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 56/10 ===> &#402;/5.6

5)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/500 second ===> 1/50 second ===> 0.02 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 56/10 ===> &#402;/5.6

6)# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/500 second ===> 1/50 second ===> 0.02 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 50/10 ===> &#402;/5

You find the EXIF data by either using an EXIF reader or on windows right clicking the image, then looking at the "Details" tab. Or by using the EXIF viewer plugin for firefox.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Oct 12, 2009)

woah thanks, how did u find that?


----------



## fokker (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you just rock up to concerts with a fancy-pants camera and claim you're an official photographer or something and get in for free?


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Oct 12, 2009)

ha fokker its much harder so far ive done these people

David Guetta
Linkin Park
Guru Josh Project
Geo Da Silva
Akon
Bob Sinclar
Mironas Stratis
The Professional Sinnerz
Tamta
Stereo Mike
Nebma
Nikos Mixas
Onirama
4th Exclusive Designers Week
Athens Grand Prix
Olympiacos vs Panathinaikos Basket Final
Funeral For A Friend
Calvin Harris
Tokio Hotel
Aloha from Hell
Sean White Big Air
______

but basically i say im working for someone im not, and then they say im not on the accredidation list for photo passes so i say no no i am i have to be there etc, basically argue etc haha! and then after that i say listen ive flewn all the way from manchester, uk to do this... are you going to send me home now? and soon enough they give in etc!


----------



## fokker (Oct 12, 2009)

Hah brilliant! I must try that. I am quite good at scamming my way into events etc but never thought of using the 'photographer' angle. Awesome!


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 12, 2009)

ThornleyGroves said:


> woah thanks, how did u find that?



NP. I have the Firefox EXIF Viewer addon that lets me right click the image and select "Show EXIF data."


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 12, 2009)

Has bill Developed anorexia?

I'm not gay, But Id deffo turn for bill 

I couldn't believe he was a guy!!!!


----------



## EhJsNe (Oct 12, 2009)

#2 Definatly my fave. THe smoke or whatever makes a nice neutral backgroung.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Oct 13, 2009)

EhJsNe said:


> #2 Definatly my fave. THe smoke or whatever makes a nice neutral backgroung.



Thanks thats my favourite too!


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 13, 2009)

These shots turned out really awesome. I can see you get your "moneys worth" by jedi-mind tricking your way into events. 



UUilliam said:


> Has bill Developed anorexia?
> 
> I'm not gay, But Id deffo turn for bill
> 
> I couldn't believe he was a guy!!!!



Cool story bro. :thumbup:


----------



## AnnetJ (Oct 20, 2009)

do you have more photos from Aloha From Hell @ greece?? Could you maybe send them then to me? annetfromhell@live.nl 
so I can put them on my site about Aloha From Hell ( www.everyoneweb.com/alohafromhellholland )

xoxo Annet


----------

